
Show HN: Fred-CLI - vulpesx2
https://github.com/aamnv/fred-cli
======
vulpesx2
Hey y'all - creator here. I'm a hobbyist dev working with Python and this was
my first serious attempt at building a CLI app.

fred-cli interfaces with the FRED (Federal Reserve Economic Data) API and
gives you access to the ~766K economic time series they host via your
terminal. Open source and will be going forward (MIT license).

Was a ton of fun learning libraries like Click[1] and about the PyPi upload
process. I do plan on maintaining the project going forward (both adding
features and improving current features) - so feedback is definitely
appreciated!

[1][https://click.palletsprojects.com/en/7.x/](https://click.palletsprojects.com/en/7.x/)

------
O_H_E
Readme looks nice and polished. Good job on launching.

If you are looking for next steps for learning, consider writing tests. This
should help get you started: [https://docs.python-
guide.org/writing/tests/](https://docs.python-guide.org/writing/tests/)

